# Delfin performance mirror



## morse2 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have a broken driver side mirror which is proving impossible to find a replacement. Has any one had a similar problem? And resolved it. Neither Burstner, Renault or AL-KO will take responsibility for the part.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

I would have thought that a driving mirror is nothing to do with Burstner or AL-CO.The mirror would be part of the Renault cab unit.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

A picture of the mirror on the Vehicle would help.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

a picture would help, as would more details about the vehicle.....

on that sketchy picture making suggestions is extremely tenuous.....


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

This any good ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burster-D...LS-/192253518467?_trksid=p2385738.m2548.l4275

Terry


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

A helpful message from a very short person that wears a funny hat and a mankini but is too mean to subscribe.....

*" Can a member please post on it and tell the OP that his wing mirror is the same one originally used on a Renault Mascott. It is not a Renault Master part.

Ta muchly.*
*747 "*


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have special instructions to say:-

The wing mirror is the same one originally used on a Renault Mascott. It is not a Renault Master part.
Please don´t ask me questions :laugh:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Tell 747 we miss him!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

jiwawa said:


> Tell 747 we miss him!


No way, he may think I like him :surprise:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

He's been giving it a "little" thought then?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> Tell 747 we miss him!


He must like me more that he likes you Jean. He allows me to call him 7.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've never. Et his little mm


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No I haven't been on the bottle, my phone is acting up. 

I haven't actually met this short man in a hat and a mankini but he certainly sounds interesting....


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

interesting is one description. I have a few more.... >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

747 in a mankini


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Could do with the Gnome Polis here to keep Kev in line.:grin2:

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Am I missing something here Terry? Kev's not even on this thread!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

erneboy said:


> He's been giving it a "little" thought then?


From the comments about size and stature it would HAVE to be a "little" thought......>


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry Jean, I just slipped into a time warp and a bit of history from another place. >

Oh, and not a drop has passed my lips......... :frown2:.

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Oh, and not a drop has passed my lips......... :frown2:.
> 
> Terry


Come on Terry, you need to address that oversight forthwith........

disgraceful behaviour....... you should be ashamed of yourself.....>


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Penquin said:


> Come on Terry, you need to address that oversight forthwith........
> 
> disgraceful behaviour....... you should be ashamed of yourself.....>


Get ye behind me Satan >

Oh OK.......... Bushmills ice and dash of water, bloody deserve it, MH washed and waxed today ready for the off on Friday :-D

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

France again Terry? I'm just on my way home - think you're avoiding me!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> France again Terry? I'm just on my way home - think you're avoiding me!


Unfortunately not, heading to RoI with wife, grandson and two dogs, number two son and family joining us with their tent for a week at River Valley, Redcross, we'll play it by ear after that, need to get back for the grandsons school starting. Although he's not really worried if we don't make it back in time. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you get the weather there's little to beat Ireland. Unfortunately, that two-lettered word has huge significance ;-(

Good luck with it. Your grandson is very typical!


----------

